# Zipplex blanks



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

Please enlighten me on the smallest diameter blank for surf spinning rod.Is the zipplex blass having the smallest butt diameter?THX to all inforeply.Doug.


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

DougVNg said:


> Please enlighten me on the smallest diameter blank for surf spinning rod.Is the zipplex blass having the smallest butt diameter?THX to all inforeply.Doug.


What is the Butt diameter of the Zziplex? what is it rated for so we can compare it to something of similar power


----------



## DougVNg (Mar 10, 2007)

*zziplex*



Tacpayne said:


> What is the Butt diameter of the Zziplex? what is it rated for so we can compare it to something of similar power


Like the zziplex powertex bass,with9/64"tip diameter,0.875" butt diameter,rated for 1-4 1/4 oz.Thank you for reply.


----------

